# Hunt hack wear?



## LizzieandPatrick (7 July 2016)

Hi

Im rather clueless about hunting so forgive me if Im in wrong category - Im hoping to join a hunt hack - a ride escorted by a hunt - and is said informal wear. What does this mean - no tweeds? I would love to wear my tweeds but don't want to look stupid...

Thanks Lizzie (and Patrick, who also likes to join the big boys therefore wouldn't want to look stupid!)


----------



## Starzaan (7 July 2016)

Informal wear to me would mean just every day jods or breeches and polo shirt. 

If my pack were specifying that it was tweed they would say ratcatcher, not informal.

The most sensible thing to do would be to call the secretary and ask.


----------



## Shay (7 July 2016)

Agree with Starzaan (and Yes OP  - you are in the right place).  Our hunt rides specify informal wear which people take any which way!  You won't look daft in tweeds if that is what you want to wear - but you will probably cook.  We usually aim for "neat and workmanlike".  Muted colours or XC colours, dark Johds.  Hair up (which is for safety anyway) and gloves.  But others come Hi Vizzed up, or even in hoodies, and thats fine too.  But if you are worried call the secretary and ask.  (Please don't hack or do hunt rides in a hoodie - very unsafe!)


----------



## smja (7 July 2016)

My local hunts do this, I generally wear dark breeches and a polo top.

I've not seen anyone in tweed, but I third giving the secretary a ring and asking.


----------



## LizzieandPatrick (7 July 2016)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## LouisCat (22 July 2016)

I would wear dark jods and a smartish polo top


----------

